# The summer has just started and yet 1 out of every 3 of my chickens has been killed



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 28, 2015)

I am super sad about it, mainly the cyote taking 4. Also heart faluire, heat stroke, and locked in a crate misterously. Please forgive the spelling errors, I am doing this very quickly. The most recent having been yesterday. One no signs having been seen of keeps us hoping she is hiding on eggs. It is hard to handle, although we lost 12 last year. I am hoping to get another hatching next year for show, egg layers will be needed too if I can find some breeders at stock show.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 28, 2015)

Maybe you should keep them in a covered run. Is their free range area fenced in?

I just completed a hoop coop that I can pull to a new location. It currently is a grow out coop for 12 pullets. Maybe a portable coop would cut down on the mortality rate. Sorry you have lost hens.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 28, 2015)

I've been raising chickens for many years and this year my incubating and brooding them is going horrible...worst year ever....I have no answers for you....but feel for you 

Wish I had good advice....but at the moment in my chicken land....I am baffled at why all is going so wrong.

My best layers have started eating their own eggs....no change in diet...nothing....I don't get what is going on....


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 28, 2015)

I sometimes let them free range, that was were the coyote got them. Also the rooster's crate was in the wheelbarrow when the hen was oddly locked in. And the Colorado heat for the broody mama.
My Bantams have the portable coop


----------



## greybeard (Jul 28, 2015)

Stop feeding them chickens and start feeding them lead. You have too many bullets in the box and not enough spent shell cases on the ground.


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Sep 11, 2015)

About the coyote situation- consider having a nuisance trapping specialist come out to remove some of them. We are trappers here in Alabama, and many members of our association are called to help people with predator problems. Also, keep your birds in a covered enclosure- ESPECIALLY AT NIGHT (a solid, be ventilated coop). We had a weasel kill one of our pullets this year. Best of luck to you, and I hope that your chickens stay safe.


----------

